# Is this a waste of money?



## cmcdon4576 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello! I got carried away in Micheal's a few days ago and saw The Ultimate Sweater Machine on clearance for $49. I bought it. Now I'm wondering if it was a good deal, or if I just wasted my money and will end up frustrated and putting it in the back of my closet. Any thoughts on this purchase?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I just checked reviews and they are good. Suggestions are to look at the instructional video more than once. I am sure there is a learning curve but reviewers say you can make a sweater in a night and seem to like it. Looks like you got it at a great price. Stay with it and master it and then you decide if it was a waste. I am thinking you will enjoy it. And, if not....let me know and I can find a spot for it in my closet. Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## Jutzee (Sep 3, 2013)

If you never use it, it will be a waste of money, BUT, when I did a search for the Ultimate Sweater Machine, the cheapest I saw was around $117 and the deluxe model was around $160. You got it for a great price. Judy


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

I had one...used it for awhile, but decided I really enjoyed hand knitting more. I did not have a dedicated area to leave it set up, which I think is a must.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

If you have tried it out and don't think it works the way it was described to work I would take it back and get a refund. If you have your receipt and it has been less than 30 days Michael's should refund your money.


----------



## cmcdon4576 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the input!! I'll give it a whirl when I have plenty of time!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Dianne52 said:


> I had one...used it for awhile, but decided I really enjoyed hand knitting more. I did not have a dedicated area to leave it set up, which I think is a must.


me too. I like to process of hand knitting. I don't care if it takes months or years to finish.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Dianne52 said:


> I had one...used it for awhile, but decided I really enjoyed hand knitting more. I did not have a dedicated area to leave it set up, which I think is a must.


I must agree with this---still have one stored in the back of a cupboard. Should drag it out and give away? maybe.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> me too. I like to process of hand knitting. I don't care if it takes months or years to finish.


So do I, but when the arthritis comes, and I can no longer hand knit, I plan on giving my knitting machines a real work out!!!


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

I've looked at them at Michael's and wondered about them. If you use it let us know what you think about it.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I was never able to get mine to work right...it is in my closet


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

From the little that I know, I think they take a long time to learn and get the adjustments just right, but then everything is fine. I have never used one but have always wondered.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

They are good entry level machines and you can do a lot with them. I have had a few used ones which I always end up selling when someone sees what I have done on them. I have never seen them that cheap. 

There is a Ultimate Sweater Machine group on Facebook. Lots of eye candy there


----------



## cmcdon4576 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the input!! You guys are awesome! I will try it in the next few days and let everyone know my thoughts.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought one about 15 years ago. I like it. I was in Pennsylvania about 10 years ago and stopped in at the QVC outlet store. I found another one for $50 and snapped it up. 

You got a great deal. It does take a little time to set it up, but if you want to do mostly stockinette work, it's a very good time saver. I once made a baby blanket for a shower gift, and it took me more time to crochet an edging than it did to knit the body of the blanket. 

You can do other stitches with the Sweater Machine. There are books about "Hand Manipulated Stitches" that tell you how to do it.

The original videos for the Sweater Machine done by Cheryl Brunette are on Youtube.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

cmcdon4576 said:


> Hello! I got carried away in Micheal's a few days ago and saw The Ultimate Sweater Machine on clearance for $49. I bought it. Now I'm wondering if it was a good deal, or if I just wasted my money and will end up frustrated and putting it in the back of my closet. Any thoughts on this purchase?


That depends on you. Some, like me find it a great machine for using up worsted yarns using hand manipulation. Others don't have the patience to go through the learning curve or want more automated patterning like a punch card machine. That said, I admit the modern, made by Bond America, machines are not as well built as the original Bond that started in England.


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good idea.


RoxyCatlady said:


> So do I, but when the arthritis comes, and I can no longer hand knit, I plan on giving my knitting machines a real work out!!!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a Bond machine my ex bought me for Christmas 30 years ago and I still use it. If you can get the hang of it - which in my opinion is really easy to use - and use it, then its was worth the money. I was in heaven when I could whip up a sweater in a weekend.


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

I love my USMs. Check out the videos and tutorials on line. Have patience. I always do the first knit row manually. Use a smooth, light-colored yarn at first. Worsted on key plate 3 is a good way to begin. Be sure your machine is not clamped down too tightly and that it is level. Holler if you have trouble. Lots of Bonders to help you out!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Carol Burnette has very nice videos but first go through the manual page by page. as lmarshal said, have patience, also consider the row counter and extension at a later date. have fun!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Check out Roberta Kelley's videos on Youtube. If I remember correctly, she also uses a Bond. Cynthia Ogden also uses a Bond and has good videos.
As with every knitting machine, there's a learning curve, so you need to persevere at first as there will be mistakes at first. That all works out sooner or later and the enhanced knitting speed is great (especially for me who's anextremely slow hand knitter).


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I started with the Bond. I wasn't sure if I would use it so I didn't want to spend alot on a KM until I was sure I wouldn't just play around and it would end up in the closet. It was a great beginner machine for me. I enjoyed it very much. Ended up putting it up for awhile but before that I made several sweaters which I still wear. I got the "bug" to MK once again and moved up to a Singer 360 punch card machine. Still learning on that one. I will keep the Bond as it uses heavier weight yarns unlike my 360.

Like what was mentioned above, view the videos several times and work your way through the manual. With this machine it's important to wax/oil the keyplates; make sure the bed is completely level and not clamped down to tight. Then practice!!! Nothing takes the place of making mistakes and moving forward as you learn. Patience is key with any KM.


----------



## cmcdon4576 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, thanks for the encouragement, folks. I spent most of yesterday piddling with the USM. Finding the right table was the first obstacle. It was slow going, but eventually I got it working for the most part. Ended up with a sample but the sides had a lot of slipped stitches. As you all said, patience and perseverance will be the key for me. I get tired and frustrated after a couple of hours, so I need to put it away for a day or two, then keep on keeping on!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

If you enjoy knitting, then I would return it and put the money towards a metal bed machine that has punchcards does a variety of things.


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

To eliminate the loose stitches at the sides of a piece of knitting on the Bond, be sure to pull the working yarn taut as you begin each row. Watch any of the videos and see how each presenter handles the yarn at the beginning of each row.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought one. For me it was a waste of money because I couldn't make it work. The learning curve is very high - it is a finnicky machine. I've heard people singing praises about it though. I bought a Brother standard gauge (4.5 mm)metal machine and am doing fine. Much later I bought another Brother, but this time a bulky gauge (9 mm) - excellent. Also, much later, I got a Studio 860, which is medium gauge (6.5 mm). I am very happy with them especially because my knitting teacher via You Tube (Diana Sullivan) uses these machines in her very detailed lessons.

Wish you success as other owners have done.


----------



## Deanna W (May 4, 2011)

I have one and used it quite a bit and still do. Made baby blankets, sweaters, dog sweaters, and lots of other things. Set it up and do some simple things just to get the hang of it, then have fun exploring what else it can do.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never used one. I think for $49 though it's not a huge loss if you decide you aren't attracted to machine knitting and could easily resell it. But if you discover you do like machine knitting it could be a logical stepping stone to more advanced/expensive machines.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I bought one of those as well .. It took me a good month and a lot of waste yarn but I finally caught on to the logic of the machine .. and have since done some really great works .. it is fabulous for sweaters. The one thing I cannot seem to do well is ladder a column to make a ribbing with latch hook .. instead i just hand knit ribbing and transfer that onto the needles and continue knitting. It is a great simple machine.

G


----------



## ICEQUEEN (May 16, 2012)

I have made several baby blankets on mine using the pattern to learn how to use the machine (came with the machine). They turned out great. It was the tutorial on joining blocks. I want to knit a sweater but have not had the courage to attempt it. Please tell me where I can find books on how to manipulate stitches. 
Make sure the machine is on a very flat surface&#128521;


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Cheryl Brunette has a lot of wonderful instructional videos on YouTube for these machines. Just do a search for her and they will come up. It would be helpful if you could watch the basic ones in order. She takes you from setting the machine up to casting on and knitting. Very informative and useful videos.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

My first machine was a USM. I managed to make a few things,but never really liked it. But then I lucked into a "real" knitting machine (Studio 323, metal bed standard machine) and never looked back. 
I happened to get a LK140 for $25 a bit later and wished I'd tried that one first. It's so much easier than the USM. 
So I don't think the USM is worth it at any price. Start with a LK140/150 and you'll be happy.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have two of them the first one I gave $119 at Walmart years ago and then I bought another one used,don't want to bother setting up in my kitchen again so they are under the bed.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Momlez, I have an Lk140 as well and love it. I also have LK100, and SK700 and 150, both with robbers. Love them all!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Momles**


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

The price.was certainly right and reviews/comments regarding the machine are all over the charts. Good luck with it...and I might add I don't know that you would find a good metal bed machine for that price anywhere.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

cmcdon4576 said:


> Hello! I got carried away in Micheal's a few days ago and saw The Ultimate Sweater Machine on clearance for $49. I bought it. Now I'm wondering if it was a good deal, or if I just wasted my money and will end up frustrated and putting it in the back of my closet. Any thoughts on this purchase?


It's a good buy. They usually sell for much more.

There is a learning curve. Many love them, others do not. They do take some time to learn how to make them run efficiently.


----------



## Crschultz (Oct 19, 2014)

I am an experienced hand knitter and received one of these "Ultimate Sweater Machines" as a gift several years ago. I have used it to make a few items. I find the machine to be temperamental at times but when it works, it does produce.

There are patterns for making cables, lace and intarsia but these all require extensive manipulation of the stitches by hand which I find slow and tedious. 

The two areas I find this machine to be rather useful is making long panels of stockinet stitch for use in afghans and in making up large panels of wool to be felted. 

I did use the machine to make a number of identical striped scarves for a local girls high school basketball team. These were all knit flat then hand stitched up the seams to make tube scarves. I was able to make over a dozen in a matter of days where as hand knitting them in the round would have taken several weeks of non-stop knitting. 

I advise reading the directions carefully and following them to the letter and then keeping your expectations reasonable.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

It was early 50s when the first Knit King appeared in the window of the Singer store near where I worked. I stood and watched a man knit for about 20 minutes, went inside and inquired about price, etc. and that night told my husband about it and said I didn't think I'd like it as much as hand knitting.

He decided I meant that I wanted the machine and bought it for my Christmas present. I played with it for awhile and found I was right. It held no attraction for me; yet, I packed it up and took it everywhere we moved for years. It was purchased in CT, and was in MA, FL, and ME before I finally gave it to the Salvation Army.

In the meantime, I've fallen in love with knitting socks and WOULD LOVE TO OWN ONE OF THOSE OLD-FASHION SOCK MACHINES. I'd love to learn how to crank out socks on one of my own!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

tatesgirl said:


> ..................
> In the meantime, I've fallen in love with knitting socks and WOULD LOVE TO OWN ONE OF THOSE OLD-FASHION SOCK MACHINES. I'd love to learn how to crank out socks on one of my own!


Me too.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Gini_knits said:


> If you have tried it out and don't think it works the way it was described to work I would take it back and get a refund. If you have your receipt and it has been less than 30 days Michael's should refund your money.


That's what I would do if I was not sure I wanted to get involved with this project.


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

I used a Bond machine for over 20 years before getting a metal bed one. I loved it & still have it, but it is good only for sport or worsted weight yarn. can't do bulky or baby or anything finer unless you double or tipple the strands. but even so I made a lot of clothing & blankets on that machine and totally got my money's worth out of it.

Then I got an ultimate machine and started teaching MK'ing at Jo Ann's fabrics...it was not made in England anymore and the manufacturing wasn't as good a quality so there were lots of tricks you needed to know in order to get a row knit, but once you figured out the tricks it was easy to use. And I liked the new fabric guide better than the old blue bond.

I loved to do complicated hand manipulated stitches on it as it's still 10 to 20 times faster than by hand! The best thing about it is that you can join two or three of them together and get VERY wide pieces knit - like a king bedspread or blanket -without having to do panels, it's good exercise too as you have to run alongside the carriage from end to end!!!


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh - and do save the receipt in case
you decide you prefer hand knitting.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

The first machine was a Bond, that Roger Currie (? designed,.....not a USM. 

To stop loose stitches at the start of each row, I bought *yarn grabbers*, that use a felt like fabric covered gadget, to hold the yarn firm. I'm not sure that the USA USM got those accessories that Bond produced. Otherwise, just hold the yarn taut at each row,


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

MomLes said:


> My first machine was a USM. I managed to make a few things,but never really liked it. But then I lucked into a "real" knitting machine (Studio 323, metal bed standard machine) and never looked back.
> I happened to get a LK140 for $25 a bit later and wished I'd tried that one first. It's so much easier than the USM.
> So I don't think the USM is worth it at any price. Start with a LK140/150 and you'll be happy.


I still have never seen a "fake" knitting machine. You can do the same hand manipulation work on a Bond that you can on any other "type" of knitting machine. In fact, some "automatic" patterns can be done by hand.

Please stop calling other machines "real". My LK 140 is a plastic bed as well, but it isn't any less "real" than my Bond, my electronic standard, or my punch card standard machines.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

Help! Pattern Knitwords No.52 Spring 2010 Red Riding Ruffles by MaryAnne Oger page 5. Hood Shape back neck by reverse short rowing. CAL hold 30-0-1 left and all of right side. KWK. return next 3 stitches to UPW, KWK, 6 X. RC0 13.
Does this mean 3 stitches plus 1 next row or 2 stitches plus 1 next row, i.e. w34sts or 18sts ?


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

I love to hand knit, buy my hands are going out on me. so I have to knit on my machine. darn!!!


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Marge in MI said:


> Carol Burnette has very nice videos but first go through the manual page by page. as lmarshal said, have patience, also consider the row counter and extension at a later date. have fun!


😜 I wonder how many times Cheryl Brunette has been called Carol Burnette. Cheryl has lots of videos for the Bond on YouTube.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

The USM I found, is a very frustrating machine...one that I lost patience with almost right from the get go. I did continue to try and use this machine for about 6 months almost every day, but found that I was unable to get it to work properly. Of course that was years ago, so hopefully they have improved over the years. P.S. before buying the USM, I was knitting for years, so I did not consider myself a beginner, or even to have a learning curve, because I honestly knew what I was doing. I have since purchased 4 brother machines and have been knitting on them faithfully for the past 20 years. Good luck and DO NOT GIVE UP!


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

etrnlife: Thanks for saying that! I love using my "fake" Bond. It seems to produce "real" knitted items that please me quite a lot! I really do get sick of the put-downs from users of other brands. Such a snob thing, it seems to me.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

lmarshal said:


> Thanks for saying that! I love using my "fake" Bond. It seems to produce "real" knitted items that please me quite a lot! I really do get sick of the put-downs from users of other brands.


I, as many of us, started with a Bond. I learned much from it, skills that certainly served me well with my metal bed machines. If I had known some easier ways to manage the cast on process, rather than the hem and elastic thread process, which is tedious and frustrating, I may not have lost patience as quickly.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

I took two of the USM's and hooked them together, put them on a long straight board on a farm table, and cranked out quite a few afghans and doll sweaters. Once you get used to the way the carriage has a tendency to bounce a bit, they're a lot of fun to use.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a Passap DM 80 and love it. I bought the Ultimate Machine so I could use 4ply yarn to make newborn hats . Could never get it to work, so I gave it away. Hope you have better luck.


----------

